# auger shaft



## billyham (Dec 13, 2015)

i have a ys624t (1987 i believe) and it has a cracked auger shaft at the keyway. i looked for a new one and found the part to be obsolete. i see a shaft for the newer models is still available but a different part number. i see the gear and bearings are the same number so the shaft diameter and gear housings are the same. the augers are different. all i can think of is the shear pin holes on the shaft might be different? any ideas on if i can replace with the newer model and just redrill some holes in the augers or get the one i have welded?
hate to junk a good blower
-Billy


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Welcome to the forum Billy :white^_^arial^_^0^_

Don't know about the new one fitting with some drilling but you should be able to have a machine shop weld and cut the key way back in.
Just not sure how much $$$ it might be. 
You might need to drop in a couple shops to see.

Would like to see some photos of your machine and also the damaged piece if you get time.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

billyham said:


> i have a ys624t (1987 i believe) and it has a cracked auger shaft at the keyway. i looked for a new one and found the part to be obsolete. i see a shaft for the newer models is still available but a different part number. i see the gear and bearings are the same number so the shaft diameter and gear housings are the same. the augers are different. all i can think of is the shear pin holes on the shaft might be different? any ideas on if i can replace with the newer model and just redrill some holes in the augers or get the one i have welded?
> hate to junk a good blower
> -Billy


When you say a newer model, what exactly are you referring to?


----------



## billyham (Dec 13, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> When you say a newer model, what exactly are you referring to?


1989 Yamaha YS624TA
Shaft, Auger
7KA-51646-00-00


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Could you post a few pics of your shaft and augers for comparison, I have a few plastic fuel tank YS624 (wich I assume are what you call later models)


----------



## billyham (Dec 13, 2015)

attached are pictures of the snowblower, cracked/bent auger shaft and the auger.
hope the pictures are clear enough 
thanks 
-Billy


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I'll look at them tomorrow and get back with what I find, can you measure the distance from the end of the auger "tube" to the shear pin hole on the augers and also, do they have the shear bolt on the auger housing side or on the gearbox end?


----------



## billyham (Dec 13, 2015)

hsblowersfan said:


> I'll look at them tomorrow and get back with what I find, can you measure the distance from the end of the auger "tube" to the shear pin hole on the augers and also, do they have the shear bolt on the auger housing side or on the gearbox end?


thanks
i will get a few measurements tomorrow morning. the shear pin is on the outer end of the auger


----------



## billyham (Dec 13, 2015)

good morning-
here are a few measurements for the auger:
outer end of auger to shear pin center 2 5/8
outer end of shaft to shear pin center 3 1/16
length of auger shaft 23"
thanks
-Billy


----------



## bad69cat (Nov 30, 2015)

hopefully somebody will have a good used one. try looking on CL for a non-running unit you could grab for parts. I don't see any parts for yours ebay at the moment. Keep looking - something will turn up.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

billyham said:


> good morning-
> here are a few measurements for the auger:
> outer end of auger to shear pin center 2 5/8
> outer end of shaft to shear pin center 3 1/16
> ...


Hi Billy, I will take some measurements on one of the later YS624 after work today.
Also I have an "older" YS624 (with metal tank), that I am on the fence about fixing it or parting it out. I think the gearbox is separated from the augers, I will look at it tonight as well.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

I took a look at one of my YS624TA that is completely assembled (plastic fuel tank), and compared it to the gearbox/shafts assy that I have for a YS624T (metal fuel tank). The only difference that I can see is that the ends of the augers shaft is machined (shouldered) to fit a 17mm ID bearing vs the YS624T were the shaft end is not shouldered being 20mm as the rest of the shaft (this one takes a 20mm ID bearing). All the other measurments seem to be the same. You may have to change the bearings and the bearing retainers. The OD of the bearing retainers on the YS624TA is about 43.5mm and the distance from center to center (measured like triangle side) of the 3 threaded holes on the bearing retainers is about 55mm.


----------



## billyham (Dec 13, 2015)

hsblowersfan-
thanks so much for comparing the two auger shaft designs for me! that is a difference that i did not expect. ...i am rethinking my options now, as new shaft, bearings and bearing cups would break the bank on such an old machine. i do know how to mig weld, so may grind out the fracture, tack weld, straighten and see if i can restore enough root surface for this to work. my other option is to get a piece of 20mm rod and machine a keyway and drill a couple of holes for the shear pins and call it a day. will let you know how this all works out.
-Billy


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

billyham said:


> hsblowersfan-
> thanks so much for comparing the two auger shaft designs for me! that is a difference that i did not expect. ...i am rethinking my options now, as new shaft, bearings and bearing cups would break the bank on such an old machine. i do know how to mig weld, so may grind out the fracture, tack weld, straighten and see if i can restore enough root surface for this to work. my other option is to get a piece of 20mm rod and machine a keyway and drill a couple of holes for the shear pins and call it a day. will let you know how this all works out.
> -Billy


Good luck with it Billy, keep us posted.

If you decide to go replacing route, this is what I think you will need (besides possibly the bearing retaining washers and keyway)
Bearing caps are $6.39 each here
All Years YS624TA Yamaha Power Equipment AUGER DRIVE Diagram and Parts
And auger shaft is $77.59 here
Yamaha 7KA-51646-00-00 Shaft, Auger; 7KA516460000
Bearings are $2.39 here
6203-2RS Premium Sealed Ball Bearing, 17x40x12mm

In MHO the auger shaft bearing do not need to be a top quality part as they spin at a low speed (the impeller bearing does need to be though as it spins at 1000-1200rpm).


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

:icon_scratch:
Another (simpler IMO) option for you will be to get a new YS624TA axle, install 17X20mm sleeves on the machined ends and use your existing bearings and hardware.


----------

